
ACTIVIST FACES 14 YEARS IN JAIL FOR MEDIA INTERVIEW - berpacheco
https://www.amnestyusa.org/urgent-actions/urgent-action-activist-faces-14-years-in-jail-for-media-interview-bangladesh-ua-146-18/
======
zunzun
GREAT ARTICLE, THANK YOU FOR POSTING.

